
Dynamic Docker links with an ambassador powered by etcd - velkyk
http://coreos.com/blog/docker-dynamic-ambassador-powered-by-etcd/
======
velkyk
I've solved it, described here:
[http://serverfault.com/questions/615153/running-mesos-
master...](http://serverfault.com/questions/615153/running-mesos-master-in-
docker-container-cannot-see-containers-ip-from-other-h)

------
velkyk
Nice work, very similar to sidekick method.

Is there a way though of attaching hosts network to docker container?

I am running mesos-master container which registers itself to zookeeper and I
cannot connect to it from another coreos host...

